# Modifier 25 -vs- 59



## Eddie (Feb 3, 2011)

I am a little confused on these two modiers. I read the definitions but i want to know if mofier 25 is only used for e/m codes and modier 59 is for non e/m service. If you know the answer; please help


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes modifier 25 is for e/m codes only.  59 is used for procedures.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 17, 2011)

*Modifier -25*

Thank you Helen.


----------

